

Paper Now: Create, edit and display a journal article entirely in GitHub - bpierre
https://github.com/PeerJ/paper-now

======
Rondom
For people interested in collaboration on papers I strongly recommend
Overleaf. It supports both Git and online in-browser editing of the Latex-
Source with PDF-preview (which is sometimes a bit slow, but they are working
on that).

[https://www.overleaf.com](https://www.overleaf.com)

Shameless plug: If you like the service and want to register anyways, you can
use my reflink ;-)
[https://www.overleaf.com/signup?ref=a6702e8ee331](https://www.overleaf.com/signup?ref=a6702e8ee331)

------
anilgulecha
The guys at substance.io have a fantastic editor in a similar vein, but they
have been slow on opening it up, due to which it's probably seen a lot less
traction than it should.

Here's a random example of what their reader can do:
[http://lens.elifesciences.org/06351/](http://lens.elifesciences.org/06351/)

The cool thing is they've written a wysiwyg whose data format is json (across
browsers).

~~~
wodenokoto
That's pretty slick, though the right-hand column is too wide and it breaks
the back button.

~~~
anilgulecha
The right hand isn't a sidebar. The interface is a split-in-middle, with left
being main content, and right providing ancillary data.

------
stcredzero
Git is fantastic for dealing with text and code. Of course this sort of
collaborative work would be very powerful with papers, with far reaching
implications for our society. (Like the democratization of science.) Someone
needs to do analogous things with sound and video, probably using a
centralized repository. (I don't know if Soundcloud has that sort of thing
now.)

------
colincsl
I don't know much about PeerJ but I'm intrigued by their efforts as a
publishing company to foster open collaborations like this.

------
hunglee2
Github social authoring seems to be a thing at the moment. Airpair are doing
something similar, and throwing money at it

[https://www.airpair.com/100k-writing-
competition](https://www.airpair.com/100k-writing-competition)

For those who are interested

------
wakeless
There is significant friction from changing to anything that isn't Word
(PDF/Latex to a lesser extent) in this space. I wonder what it is going to
take for that monopoly to be broken

------
motoboi
Why GitHub Import instead of clonning?

~~~
ryanthejuggler
Assuming you mean 'forking': my guess would be that if you fork it, it would
look like you're making contributions that could be merged back into the
original project. If you import it then it will appear as a completely
separate project.

